# Japonica Shrimp - Part III (Final)



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

20140101-DSLR_IMG_2475-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 20x, FLUO-C6, HF C


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2615-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 20x, FLUO-C6


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2618.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 40x/0.6, FLUO-C6


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2641.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 40x/0.6, FLUO-C6


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2643-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 10x, FLUO-C6


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2654-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 20x, FLUO-C6, HF C


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2812-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 10x, FLUO-C6, HF C


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2854-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 40x/0.6, FLUO-C6, HF C


----------



## Jojoba (May 8, 2013)

Mind=blown.
This series is awesome, you are certainly quite the photographer!


----------



## Deltad (Aug 22, 2007)

as a photographer myself, I am mesmerize by these pictures and trying to figure out your lighting set up.
mind if you share, pretty please!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

It's....so....alien-esque


----------



## Cab123 (May 13, 2011)

*Japonica shrimp, 40x/0.6, FLUO-C6, HF C*

Shrimp from East Asia, microscope, staining agent, a microscope to DSLR adapter(converter tube?)


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Lighting is done via an X-Cite metal halide epi fluorescent attachment and fluorescent cube.

No staining agent - this is all autofluorescence of the exoskeleton.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Phenomenal work.
I truly admire your shots. 
I could not imagine which part was which but I loved them all.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Dizzam. It looks like a galaxy, not a shrimp! Just goes to show you the beauty in the simplest of creatures.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

just looked through your 3 part series, man these are all mind-blowing. awesome photos is a compliment that can't even do these pictures justice! fantastic job!


----------

